# Water in fuel filter - Boxer



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Having left my van empty of fuel for a month I now have the "water in filter" warning light on.

I have managed to find the filter and turned the screw on the side and let liquid come out until I smelled it after 20 seconds and it appeared to be diesel.

Having restarted the engine the light is still on.

So 1. How would I know the liquid coming out was pure diesel and not a water diesel mix? Or is it a matter of leaving it for 5/10mins.
2. Will a longer run of the engine be necessary for the light to go off?
3. Is it easy/more sensible to replace the filter and if so are there any free full proof guides? i.e. if I take off the leads is fuel going to start spewing all over the place.

Peugeot want £92 for the privilege and filters start at less than £20.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Boxer 2012 2.2 130


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

did you drain into a bottle??

You would see if it was mostly water or just diesel as diesel and water will separate when mixed together.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

bigcats30 said:


> did you drain into a bottle??
> 
> ...


That would have been too much like forward thinking.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I would not worry too much about it. I had the engine management light come on in Troyes after a heavy downpour. Stopped at a services for lunch and upon restart it went off. Wonderful things computers. Drive you nuts.

Bob


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

If it ever stops raining!

I think there is a collective case of SAD on here knowing that we will not see a blue sky until next May.

Cannot wait to retire and be sitting drinking beer in Spain at this time of the year!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OK so you did not do forward thinking of putting the drained fluid into a bottle, but if you are still dubious, repeat the draining(but use a bottle :wink: )

Water is heavier than diesel, which is why there are drain holes at the BOTTOM of filter housings.

I would not run the engine again before you have checked.

I cannot comment on the warning from the computer - it could be one of those manufacturers' 'sneaky' things that require a main dealer to reset it.

The other tip that may be useful is that it is better to leave the diesel tank full rather than empty, because then there is no air in there which might be containing water vapour and which, as the temperature drops approaching winter, condenses out as water.

Geoff


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Will try this again tomorrow with bottle to check.

Had been skint at the end of the holiday and thought I would leave the tank fill up until the next time the van was to be used seriously.

Lesson learnt. This is the first time that I had not brimmed her after use as the wife is expected to have the van ready to roll in an hour.

Should be ok as the light is a white one rather than a red.

Thanks all.


----------

